# New AIS (Automatic Identification System) blue water review



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

This past weekend we overnighted near Horn Mt. This gave me a chance to use our new Furuno F50 AIS system. As most of you know AIS is a new system for the maritime industry to act more like air traffic control, in which vessels digitally transmit and receive via VHF data regarding their vessels name, course, size, speed etc... It places a triangle on your chart plotter as well as radar screen that corresponds to the transmitting vessels location. When you highlight the triangle the detailed data pops up. With the F50, not only could I see nearby vessels data, but I was also transmitting my own data.

We spent the night under a 24' Paratech sea anchor (super cool and slowed us to a crawl!) . The AIS allowed commercial boats around me to know that I was not moving as well as giving me the names of particular boats that I might need to speak to regarding our relative courses.

At the moment, this system is required by most commercial vessels over a certain size and is slowly being adopted by recreation boats. I for one consider it a very nice addition to my safety and navigation needs. I look forward to the major manufacturers including this as a standard feature.

I should have taken a few pics of my screen but it slipped my mind.

FYI, they range in price from $500 to $2000 and integrate directly into your chartplotter/radar.

Robert


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update on AIS. I have been considering it. Have you considered a radar reflector or have any thoughts on that in addition to AIS?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Island24 said:


> Thanks for the update on AIS. I have been considering it. Have you considered a radar reflector or have any thoughts on that in addition to AIS?


back on the Yellowfin I seriously considered a radar reflector as I know from experience the small, low profile center consoles can be difficult for radars to pick up. Challenge was storing and deploying the reflector. 

On the Viking our cross section in addition to all the lights we leave on, you can't miss us on your radar or you eyes. Very much unlike the Yellowfin.

Robert


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

My VHF has AIS and I think it's really cool. I only have a 20 foot boat so it's nice to know that commercial traffic is aware that I'm there and where I'm going. Crossing the bay at night I know if there's a commercial boat coming through. I'm curious as to who is required to have it though. I wouldn't think that a charter boat would be very excited about broadcasting it's exact position when it's over a private reef.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Do pushboats have to have it? I've never seen one report themselves.
Best part is the name reporting, like you said


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Deeplines said:


> Do pushboats have to have it? I've never seen one report themselves.
> Best part is the name reporting, like you said


By "push boat" do you mean a tug pushing a barge? All the tugs pushing barges I've seen have shown up on my GPS screen.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

They are cool. Read a report once that they may want to put in autos one day


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> By "push boat" do you mean a tug pushing a barge? All the tugs pushing barges I've seen have shown up on my GPS screen.


Yea, that's what I'm talking about. 
Thanks


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a great system to have on your boat. When I was sailing deep sea we got our first AIS aboard ship in 2004 and it instantly became a great tool for safe navigation. It was nice to know a vessel's name before trying to hail them on the VHF. It was also real nice on those restricted visibility days to have both the radar and the AIS to confirm contacts. I never really though about having it on a recreational boat because i just dont encounter enough commercial traffic around here while fishing. However, if rec boats did start to carry them I would definitely add it to the arsenal.


----------

